# Pools are great!



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sinatra decided the wading pool was a great way to beat the heat.









Just watch out for the wet spot!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

LOL!! Too funny!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Such good pictures! Looking up at you like, excuse me, can I help you with something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sinatra decided the wading pool was a great way to beat the heat.
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> ...


(rofl)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:heehee:


----------



## brenzinnia (Dec 27, 2018)

Lol, for a second I thought that he was actually in the water! Thats funny.
Pretty blue eyes!


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That is so adorable! And oh my goodness, Sinatra is such a perfect name for this little cutie!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I forgot to ask all of you to stay out of the garage.  The goats claim it as their sleeping place. The other garage has been converted to a barn with hay, platforms, water buckets, food buckets and dog houses for them. They act as if that one is the mess hall, and here where we keep lawn equipment and gas cans, and junk, is the barracks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, I bet if it was full of water, she wouldn't be in there, LOL.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great picture...too cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute, I bet if it was full of water, she wouldn't be in there, LOL.


They will hardly drink out of it when it has water in it.lol


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sinatra decided the wading pool was a great way to beat the heat.
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> ...


Ha-Ha...I'm cracking up right now! I saw the first pic and thought, "Wow...what a cool goat hanging out in the kid-pool!" Then I saw the 2nd pic...no water, only a wet spot. Hilarious!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

HMNS said:


> Ha-Ha...I'm cracking up right now! I saw the first pic and thought, "Wow...what a cool goat hanging out in the kid-pool!" Then I saw the 2nd pic...no water, only a wet spot. Hilarious!


That empty pool has turned into "the spot" to be before noon, when the sun hits it. It really does look hilarious with about 3 or 4 laying in there. I will get another picture tomorrow. 
The pool is for dogs that come and have a play day with our dogs. Some of them are water babies.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

You sure fooled me. I thought that silly goat was actually getting wet and mine carry on like they are being murdered if a drop of water gets on them.:dazed:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

